# blizzard speed wing



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how this plow back drags. I plow 5 commercial upto an acre and 20 residential, looking to see if this would be a good dual purpose for my f250?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

IT's OK, but not great only because you have to pin the wings back to do a good job. If you do pin them back--which only takes maybe a minute--it works fine. Awesome plow overall.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Why not just get the 810? Then you can control the wings.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

yamaguy;406240 said:


> Why not just get the 810? Then you can control the wings.


I'd say for most guys, its because of the weight and money savings.


----------



## Utah snow king (Jan 2, 2010)

green frog;406058 said:


> Can anyone tell me how this plow back drags. I plow 5 commercial upto an acre and 20 residential, looking to see if this would be a good dual purpose for my f250?


The way the ware blades ware out 5 times faster than the main blade make the wing usless in back draggint get another plow


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Utah snow king;938916 said:


> The way the ware blades ware out 5 times faster than the main blade make the wing usless in back draggint get another plow


The wings do wear faster, but that doesn't make them useless. Going to get 4 seasons of pretty consistant use on my stock ones. Next ones will be carbide. I agree on not getting the speedwing though because of the wing always being deployed.


----------



## Utah snow king (Jan 2, 2010)

WIPensFan;939331 said:


> The wings do wear faster, but that doesn't make them useless. Going to get 4 seasons of pretty consistant use on my stock ones. Next ones will be carbide. I agree on not getting the speedwing though because of the wing always being deployed.


They are pretty useless when it comes to back draging


----------



## Utah snow king (Jan 2, 2010)

I dont know how you get 4 seasons out of stock blades I got my plow this year and after 7 storms the wings are more than half gone on the tips... Is there another type of ware blade thats better


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

The tips will wear faster, but that doesn't mean you need new blades. My 8611LP has a thick curb guard to it, does yours?


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

humm ... was thinking of putting a speedwing on my 06' F350. I go thru a cutting edge on each blade once a season now. sucks. big money to make even bigger money


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

newlooklandscp;939482 said:


> humm ... was thinking of putting a speedwing on my 06' F350. I go thru a cutting edge on each blade once a season now. sucks. big money to make even bigger money


Wow! How much plowing do you do per event? Are you saying you wear out the wings?


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

WIPensFan;939499 said:


> Wow! How much plowing do you do per event? Are you saying you wear out the wings?


'

We wear out everything, right down to the mold board sometimes. I'm going to start doing build ups I think and see .... but sometimes the extra money is not worth it since the build ups can be a 100-200 bucks. Currently this year I have 5 trucks going out 1 skid and 1 loader, the blizzards are 1-lp and 4-810's plowing 24 accounts ranging in size from .5 acre (only two or three) up to several 4.5 and 5 acre sites plus a few condos that require tons od clean up time. The blades are on the ground 8hrs plus per event usually ranging around 10-12 hours. I currently run no shoes or build ups. No I think I might shy away from the speedwing because I will definitely have to do build ups.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of plowing. You definately need to find a better blade. I'd bet your making plenty of money to cover your costs though.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

WIPensFan;939549 said:


> Sounds like a lot of plowing. You definately need to find a better blade. I'd bet your making plenty of money to cover your costs though.


I love the blizzards, I would never switch to anything else. The attack angle is great and the overall blade has cut my plowing time considerably. I just need to figure out how to save edges ... at $575 a pop and 5 a season ...... ya you do the math.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Have you tried the Winter Carbides on the wing edges?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

newlooklandscp;940650 said:


> I love the blizzards, I would never switch to anything else. The attack angle is great and the overall blade has cut my plowing time considerably. I just need to figure out how to save edges ... at $575 a pop and 5 a season ...... ya you do the math.


I should have said, "a better cutting edge". :salute:


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

festerw;940671 said:


> Have you tried the Winter Carbides on the wing edges?


WIPENSFAN,

This is your solution. They work great!


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

*speedwing extendor pics?*

Not to hijack a thread but..... UPS man just left me with a pair of Winter extendors for my 8600 speed wing.
Looks like I can burn some holes to bolt on and or weld after. Looking for suggestions or pics of installs.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Thought I would jump in. 860 Speedwing for 5 years. Back drags garages fine w/o pinning wings back. Would suggest getting a 760 Speedwing, better for residential and on lots under acre, won't notice the difference. 

As far as edge ware, make sure your plow is installed properly. If lifted truck, lower mount to the proper height. Most issues around here with excessive ware is due to attack angle.
I avg. about $ 15,000 billing per set of blades at about $500 per 3 unit set. No complaints from me. In fact it would be nice to use a few more sets. Jerries Serv on here sells an excellent set of wing edges. Cost a little more.


----------

